# 360 GAL Monster pygo tank



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

As promised, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Not the best full tank shot's.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good....full tank shot?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Man I would give anything to have a 360 gl tank man. A couple of questions Hollywood.

1-How much did it cost you?
2-Do you buy it with a stand or made your own?
3-Did it come with glass canopy and lights?
4-What filter system do you use to keep the tank clean?
5-Where can I find one?

Hater


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

nice shoal, i would throw some decor in there to really set it off


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Hater said:


> nice shoal, i would throw some decor in there to really set it off * Trust me I wish I could decorate but with these monsters it gets to be a pain fixing the decorations on a DAILY Basis. Even more of a pain when pieces of the decor get trapped on the overflow, blocks water flow and lets your w/d pump run dry........killing all your fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

nice


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice.
Did you raised them from small size or you bought them already big?
Have you ever had them with decorations? If so, how do you compare the shoal's aggression with decorations vs. without decorations?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW those pygos look fantastic!


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

really nice


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is sweet i bet they eat a shitload


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Round Head said:


> That is sweet i bet they eat a shitload * They can, however I feed only once a week to keep the water in excellent condition.*


Its tough to get a true feel of what this tank is like. Its* 3' wide* so it may look crowded from the front but they do have room to turn.


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

All thumbs up Hollywood, very impressive Setup and fish, no fin nips looks like they all get along.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All I can say is that it is more impressive in person. And to think...I owned that tank for a week or so...LOL.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very Nice!!!

How many P's in there?

....and what are there sizes range from??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very impressive







!


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice shoal/tank man!


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

friggen amazing man! i want one like that, so bad. How much all together would you say you payed for that setup?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> friggen amazing man! i want one like that, so bad. How much all together would you say you payed for that setup? *>5K *


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Truly a monster P tank to represent P-Fury! Nice work!

You could throw a few larger rocks on the sand by the back wall for decor.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the stuff, right there! Wow,that is imressive.

Those beasts look so majestic in that big tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice oddball:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

At one point I had over 30 pygos in that tank. Now my goal is to eventually trim the group to just 15. I would have preferred a 10'x4'x2'(high) but thats another story. Also should have added more flow outlets to the w/d. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

It was worth the wait !! Thx man

How about adding some driftwood?


----------



## Radioactive fish (Aug 10, 2006)

AWESOME


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

wow, man! That is impressive








I'd say it looks perfect as it is, no need for decor of any kind








I only wish someday I will own something close to that.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

hastatus said:


> It was worth the wait !! Thx man
> 
> How about adding some driftwood? * Would love to but once again it would only collect debrie and waste from feedings, and end up covered in algea. I wish I could keep a well planted/ decorated tank but its just not feasible/practical with a large group of pygo's. *


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I gotta find time to make another visit to see your fishies.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> It was worth the wait !! Thx man
> 
> How about adding some driftwood? * Would love to but once again it would only collect debrie and waste from feedings, and end up covered in algea. I wish I could keep a well planted/ decorated tank but its just not feasible/practical with a large group of pygo's. *


[/quote]

True , and you dont need driftwood with those pygos in the tank!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I envy your 160 gal tank! Nicely decorated yet has that natural look.



Stugge said:


> It was worth the wait !! Thx man
> 
> How about adding some driftwood? * Would love to but once again it would only collect debrie and waste from feedings, and end up covered in algea. I wish I could keep a well planted/ decorated tank but its just not feasible/practical with a large group of pygo's. *


[/quote]

True , and you dont need driftwood with those pygos in the tank!








[/quote]


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats amazing tank. and sweet looking fish


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Super nice tank...I hope to have something that at least comes close to it one day...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

pretty amazing tank.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice tank


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks very good and a very nice variety. What's your total return pump flow?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice looking pygos and tank arnold, they look awesome.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I will have to check the rating of the Mag Drive pump. Its the largest rated for the tank, any larger water will overflow. In hindsite I should have had 2 corner overflows or 3 rear output holes. Regardless the w/d can handle the bioload.



sccavee said:


> Looks very good and a very nice variety. What's your total return pump flow?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

it is a frickin nice tank man! I am working on my 75 at the moment, and all excited and yet now I think I have a 10 gallon.... sigh


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

large terns are cool...i like that caribe u got in there!


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice tank!Looks perfectly fine w/o decor.


----------



## ANDY K (Jan 17, 2006)

very nice tern & tank


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

superb


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looks very good and a very nice variety. What's your total return pump flow?


[/quote]
Is it the 3,600 gph mag pump...this is what I got on my 300....but with the other filters it totals to 4,400 gph.

Are you only running the wet/dry or are there other filters too??

oh' how often do you do water changes...and how much each time??


----------



## pak_boi08 (Sep 7, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> As promised, sorry for the wait.










VERY NICE FISH & TANK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Looks very good and a very nice variety. What's your total return pump flow?


[/quote]
Is it the 3,600 gph mag pump...this is what I got on my 300....but with the other filters it totals to 4,400 gph.* Yes *

Are you only running the wet/dry or are there other filters too?? *No *

oh' how often do you do water changes...and how much each time?? * once sometimes twice a week, 20-30% *
[/quote]


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn nice looking fish. There are some monsters in there!


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Twize (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice P's Nice Setup!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hey good to see ya fish hollywood ,prolly dont remember me havent posted in like a year lol.

you still got my fav tern the MEMPHIS TERN

great pics m8 nice 1


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looka great man.. ur soo lucky :nod:


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Flawless.......................










how about some filtration pics?

2k with filtration?

is this deal around?

please PM me the LFS......


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Arnold!?!? I missed this thread?
Well now we're matching my 360g is up and running now too







(mines non-p though)...
But yeah...
It looks great!
What is the tank in front of the 360g?
I forgot to ask ya...
Was there ever any luck with breeding the terns?


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW! Nice tank. hope someday ill own a tank like that.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

sweet set-up.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

fantastic shoal, love the tank


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i hope i have something like that someday


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

woww


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

arnold, when are you going to breed some terns so you can sell me some?
ill take some caribe too.......


----------



## Macho smile (Feb 15, 2006)

Man, sweet tank it almost looks like the one in my livingroom, too bad i have to open a magazine everytime i want to see it.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what are the dimensions of that tank?
and the size of ps/

holy sh*t man, that tank is so sick!

Eric


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Inflade said:


> what are the dimensions of that tank? * 8' long, 3' wide, 2' high*
> and the size of ps/ *terns 9-13", caribe 7-9", piraya 11"-12
> "*
> holy sh*t man, that tank is so sick!
> ...


----------

